# Hippocrates Soup



## Anne (Dec 5, 2013)

Hippocrates soup is part of the Gerson Therapy invented by Dr. Max Gerson. The Gerson Diet is credited with curing many people from terminal diseases such as cancer, tuberculosis, diabetes, arthritis, allergies, ulcers, heart disease, arteriosclerosis, mental disease, kidney disease, Multiple Sclerosis.


This is a soup recipe that heals and strengthens the immune system and kidneys.


Ingredients (Use organic ingredients where possible):


1 medium celery knob or 3-4 stalks of celery
1 medium parsley root -- if available
Garlic as desired
2 small leeks or 1 large
1 ½ pounds tomatoes or more
2 medium onions
1 pound of potatoes
Parsley to taste


1. Wash all the vegetables thoroughly, unpeeled, cut in small cubes.


2. Add just enough filtered water to cover the cut vegetables in non-aluminum based pot.


3. Cook all the ingredients under low heat for 1.5-2 hours in firmly
covered pot.


4. Remove tender and soft vegetables from heat, run through food mill/blender. Remove fiber or peels.


5. Blend still warm ingredients thoroughly till soup is thick and creamy. Only blend the soup while its warm, otherwise the soup will form a sticky and starchy texture when cooled.


6. Allow soup to cool before storing in refrigerator.

http://tv.naturalnews.com/v.asp?v=EC7901EBF03501607C163098EA591C38


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

That sounds uncannily like the veggie soup, or tater stew as she called it,  my Nana used to cook up.  Must be some difference though as grandad died of silicosis/cancer at 59 and she died at 60 of heart failure.  It sure didn't cure them of anything.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 5, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> That sounds uncannily like the veggie soup, or tater stew as she called it,  my Nana used to cook up.  Must be some difference though as grandad died of silicosis/cancer at 59 and she died at 60 of heart failure.  It sure didn't cure them of anything.


Di, the soup is only a very small part of the Gerson Therapy. Maybe they missed the part about having 15 glasses of fresh apple-carrot juice each and every day, as well as a huge quantity of other fresh and mostly raw veggies ??
Nevertheless, nothing works for everyone, and there are lots of stories of folks who lived a long, happy life, and never even paid any attention to their diet, as well as those that were super-meticulous dieters, and didn't make it very far into old age.
I guess we all just follow our own paths on this, and we end up however we do.

http://gerson.org/gerpress/the-gerson-therapy/


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, with you on that HFL, to each his own.  I just get p*ssy about snake oil pushers who promise outrageous results from essentially nothing at all to make a buck out of selling a book to the desperate.

....15 glasses of apple and carrot juice... no kidding?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ....15 glasses of apple and carrot juice... no kidding?



Now if that were Scotch I could perhaps understand ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

There you go... Scotch is made from approved 'organic' vegetable matter  so it must be good for ya right?  That tater soup sounds like it could form a boutique Vodka starter... this could be a big breakthrough Phil, want in on the action for the next 'health' fad?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

*Di's Wonder Voup!*

A tongue-tingling concoction that's oh so good for you, and even if it isn't you won't care!


----------



## Anne (Dec 5, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Di, the soup is only a very small part of the Gerson Therapy. Maybe they missed the part about having 15 glasses of fresh apple-carrot juice each and every day, as well as a huge quantity of other fresh and mostly raw veggies ??
> Nevertheless, nothing works for everyone, and there are lots of stories of folks who lived a long, happy life, and never even paid any attention to their diet, as well as those that were super-meticulous dieters, and didn't make it very far into old age.
> I guess we all just follow our own paths on this, and we end up however we do.
> http://gerson.org/gerpress/the-gerson-therapy/




Agreed, HFL...personally, I'd rather take my chances on dietary changes than just drugs and chemo...to each his own, however.  I just posted the recipe because it sounds healthy and hopefully, tasty.  Only problem we'd have here is finding the organic vegetables.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 5, 2013)

Anne said:


> Agreed, HFL...personally, I'd rather take my chances on dietary changes than just drugs and chemo...to each his own, however.  I just posted the recipe because it sounds healthy and hopefully, tasty.  Only problem we'd have here is finding the organic vegetables.



Anne, where have you been looking for those organic vegetables ?? 

Maybe just not in the right place, so I am going to let you in on my huge SECRET..... they are all out back in the garden ! 
Every vegetable I have found when I look there has been raw, fresh, and ORGANIC ! ! 
(It is even more fun than an Easter Egg Hunt)


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

Anne they're all 'organic'.  Anything that qualifies as ever having been alive is organic.  That's just a buzz word to spin a fad.  
'Organic' is cheaper to print than 'Grown using only  sh*t as fertilizer, and never treated chemically to repel the bugs and slugs that have chewed on it and crapped all over it before you get to eat it.'

Sorry, just trying to keep things a bit real here...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

Here in the states the use of the term "Organic" has been a true SNAFU. Although they have a NOP (National Organic Program) that specifies no synthetic fertilizers or pesticides, the actual enforcement of the term is lacking and often defaults to "Natural", which is an even bigger morass.


----------



## Anne (Dec 5, 2013)

HFL: Gotcha!!  That's the only place I know I can get organic veggies - in my garden - but that's on a good year.  This past year it hardly gave us enough to get through the summer.   Farmer's Markets are no guarantee, nor are the Amish, since many of them use fertilizers and chemicals, too.

Di:  Here's  my take on that...farmers spread sh*t on their fields and gardens for decades, and didn't kill anyone I know of..doesn't sound good, but safer than chemicals, in my view.   When I mentioned 'organic', I meant something grown without the sprays and crap, hopefully, no GMO's either.

Phil:  Used to be that 'organic' meant just that; but, you know that now it can apply to about anything...as long as it gets them a profit.  To hell with what it does to the people who eat it.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Anne they're all 'organic'.  Anything that qualifies as ever having been alive is organic.  That's just a buzz word to spin a fad.
> 
> *'Organic' is cheaper to print than 'Grown using only  sh*t as fertilizer, and never treated chemically to repel the bugs and slugs that have chewed on it and crapped all over it before you get to eat it.' ...*



I used to think organic meant something,  until I started eye-balling  organic vs non-organic in the veggie isles at the grocery store.  Everything organic pretty much looks/ed dried up, old and non-appetizing me.. (this at Kroger)  .  and organic eggs .. ugh!  bought some supposed good brand, with a good date well into the future ... they stunk!! Threw them all away. .same with some organic milk...bad..bad!!  Never again.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

Do to pesticides/chemicals likely to be present on ALL produce,  even organic,  some people get a bowl of cold water (bottled is best, tap is okay if that's all that's available, unless badly contaminated) and put a tablespoonful of ACV - Apple Cider Vinegar in the water,  and 
soak the produce for 20 to 30 minutes ,  then pat dry or air dry as desired.   This is said to detoxify over 70% or more of the pesticides and/or chemicals on the food.    It does not change the taste either,  and even in the country down south of the border ,  known for traveler's distress from e coli or whatever on lettuce and other food,   the person using ACV may be the only one at the table not geeting the distress .... (i.e. sip a glass of distilled or bottled water or juice or coffee or tea,  with a spoonful of ACV in it ,  before or during the meal).


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

Anne said:


> .farmers spread sh*t on their fields and gardens for decades, and didn't kill anyone I know of..


There may have been well over a hundred localized outbreaks of e coli type illnesses from the food grown in fields where human waste was dumped.   (some cities sell their human waste to farmers to dump in their crops fields)


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

Anne said:


> Agreed, HFL...personally, I'd rather take my chances on dietary changes than just drugs and chemo...to each his own, however.  I just posted the recipe because it sounds healthy and hopefully, tasty.  Only problem we'd have here is finding the organic vegetables.


With Adelle Davis,  Max Gerson,  Carey Reams, and thousands of other health providers for the last 2 centuries and more,  
it was not "taking a chance" at all --  with the proper evaluation (non-ama), testing at times, and observations and true knowledge for directions what to do, what to change,   more people were helped and recovered their health than any other type known practice, official or otherwise.  

The food supply has been so altered, modified, chemically treated and changed, that yes,  it is sometimes the most difficult part of the growing strong and well process, even with good and true directions what to do.


----------

